# Housing for young buns?



## Aushi (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello! I have two one month old buns. I had plans on making them a bunny condo out of the wire storage cubes they sell, plus wood for extra floors, etc. 

But, one of my buns passed away very young in their temporary housing. Her neck broke somehow, and now I'm terrified of making them a condo and them getting hurt. 

This is what I had before:







This is the setup I have for them now took out the house in case that's what caused the injury, her getting on top and falling:





While I'm not in the room or too busy, I put a lid on it like this (with something heavy on top) so they don't try to hop off, since it's on a table:





This was supposed to be for like a week or so while I gathered the materials, and I let them out pretty much every single minute I can watch them. The moment they can't be supervised (while I'm showering, cooking, not in the house, etc) they go back in. When they're older (and bigger lol) and they can't get themselves into every single tiny hole in the home, I'll let them out at all times except when I'm not home and asleep. 

So what could I get for them to be comfortable for the times I'm not home AND safe? I go to college for like 4-5 hours 4 days a week, so they can't stay in there that long, it isn't comfy


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Apr 16, 2014)

If you don't want to use an NIC cube set up, then you could use like an animal/baby play pen. I have that attached to my Moo's cage(a dog kennel) for extra space and i just have a semi heavy blanket on top so he doesn't jump out. I'd say switch the housing as soon as possible though. Buns like to chew on plastic (or most do anyway) so that could be problematic. 
Also, for comfort: a small baby or animal fleece blanket for cuddling, a litter box if you want them litter trained, grass mats, cat balls, baby keys, cardboard, just some toys to entertain them. 
Hope that helped


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, and that paper probably isn't too good of an idea to have either cause buns tend to eat paper and if they eat too much it can be bad for them.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh a play pen is a wonderful idea thanks! 

And yeah I read about the chewing that's why (other than the small size) is one of the reasons I want them into an appropriate space ASAP. I've managed to keep them entertained enough to avoid it, I don't have class this whole week, so they've been free all day and only inside at night. I'll definitely go out tomorrow searching for one! Thanks! I'm so mad I didn't think about that xD Such an easy solution!


----------



## HototMama (Apr 16, 2014)

how in the world did you get two one month old baby rabbits?! it is illegal to sell rabbits under 8 weeks old. 4 weeks old is way to young to ween baby rabbits. you need to have a talk with who ever you got your buns from.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 16, 2014)

HototMama said:


> how in the world did you get two one month old baby rabbits?! it is illegal to sell rabbits under 8 weeks old. 4 weeks old is way to young to ween baby rabbits. you need to have a talk with who ever you got your buns from.





that's what I was wondering lol.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 16, 2014)

HototMama said:


> how in the world did you get two one month old baby rabbits?! it is illegal to sell rabbits under 8 weeks old. 4 weeks old is way to young to ween baby rabbits. you need to have a talk with who ever you got your buns from.



It's not illegal where I'm from :c You can never find any rabbits older than 4 - 6 weeks here, they sell very fast. Finding an adult rabbit is completely impossible since shelter's and such don't exist here. And people don't tend to give theirs out on adoptions. If anyone wants a rabbit here, it'll always be 1 month old or never get one at all. I got it from the petstore and every petstore I did research on all sell them at that age.


----------



## majorv (Apr 16, 2014)

The OP is in Puerto Rico, which may be different. While it's not optimal to wean rabbits at 4 weeks, many does actually start weaning their kits this young. At that age, though, diet and stress (like being taken away from Mom or a change in environment) is a major factor in why kits this young die.


----------



## Bville (Apr 16, 2014)

A pet exercise pen makes a nice home for rabbits.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 16, 2014)

Bville said:


> A pet exercise pen makes a nice home for rabbits.



That's what the first poster said! At least I think that's what play pen means (English isn't my first language) xD 

I'm currently on the hunt for a good and reasonably priced one  My boyfriend and I are going to go shopping this weekend for one ^_^ I'm dying to get the little ones out of that cramped box! I'm also already saving for the wire storage cubes (NIC?) because when they are older I do want to make them a condo still, but for now while they're young I rather keep them in a flat surface safely on the floor  

Do you guys know if there's any material of fabric that might be bad for them? My floor is all tile and I don't want them to get their sensitive feet hurt because of being on the tile all the time, so I was thinking of adding towels, blankets and such (like the first poster suggested), so they can have a soft place to rest.


----------



## Bville (Apr 16, 2014)

Aushi said:


> Do you guys know if there's any material of fabric that might be bad for them? My floor is all tile and I don't want them to get their sensitive feet hurt because of being on the tile all the time, so I was thinking of adding towels, blankets and such (like the first poster suggested), so they can have a soft place to rest.



Tile is fine and easy to clean, as long as it's not too slippery for them. Fleece is recommended over towels. If the rabbits chew a towel, the long strings can cause a blockage in their digestive tract.


----------



## Lhucky (Apr 16, 2014)

Honestly, even in our country people and pet store doesn't really care about whether the buns were too young to be sold as long as they could earn money from it. 

My husband bought our 2 first bunnies in a local market here, they were barely a month old and eating cabbages already... whether it's meant for food consumption or pets or a school experiments, it's really very hard to tell. 

Our dilemma here, with plenty of those people studying medicine courses here buying bunnies as their experiments/lab rats, we could only find 1 savvy vet for them. aside from successful neutering of my bunnies, I still cannot really say that his an expert with bunnies. We still have our doubt on him. Really very thankful for RO, as when we have problems, I could always, always ask what I should expect for treatment concerns and appropriate caring for them.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 16, 2014)

Bville said:


> Tile is fine and easy to clean, as long as it's not too slippery for them. Fleece is recommended over towels. If the rabbits chew a towel, the long strings can cause a blockage in their digestive tract.



Fleece got it ^_^ Thanks! And yeah it isn't too slippery, so I might leave the fleece like to the side for cuddling into instead of covering the whole floor with it.


----------



## rockiesmam (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there, I use a child's play pen. Here are some pics. I have a fleece in one end with a scarf over the top and then hay and food and water at the other. I also have a plastic coated floor so it can be wiped clean.


----------



## foxhound (May 24, 2014)

So here's my set up at the moment. I used those wire grid tiles they sell for shelves and storage and instead of building a cubical style rack I just made it into a cage. Inside I used the rabbits original hutch cage and placed a piece of wood on top to add another level. Even used the same grids to make a hay rack. Its easily understood with pictures. I hope this helps


----------



## Aushi (May 29, 2014)

That's awesome foxhound! 

(https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....5_10152523414778885_2932301163900414991_n.jpg) 

That's mine for now, it does have a roof but I was getting ready to leave. I haven't added a second level yet because literally just a week ago they stopped fitting in through the holes lol And I had a third one that randomly broke her neck (there wasn't a second floor back then either) so I'm waiting for them to grow a bit more before I add levels cuz I'm scared of another accident ;-;


----------



## foxhound (May 31, 2014)

You might want to also add another layer of the grids. Eventually they will hop out of the area. The size is just right though that's the same that I have mine set up as. I'm sure uu will be adding more to it as well


----------



## Aushi (May 31, 2014)

foxhound said:


> You might want to also add another layer of the grids. Eventually they will hop out of the area. The size is just right though that's the same that I have mine set up as. I'm sure uu will be adding more to it as well



Well I put a roof over it with the same panels so they don't hop out, the pic doesn't have it because I was using the roof panels for the smaller travel cage I use (staying a week in my boyfriend's house so they definitely come with me!) 

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...5_10152526837228885_5380093753636678277_n.jpg

Thats what they're in now while I'm in my bf's house :3 Currently in exercise time running around in the hall way lol


----------



## foxhound (Jun 1, 2014)

That's a good idea!! I usually just take her cage with me. I need to find a litter box just like that one!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 1, 2014)

Awe they look so cute from a distance you should so put on some better photos of just the 2 of them without the cage lol


----------



## Aushi (Jun 1, 2014)

foxhound said:


> That's a good idea!! I usually just take her cage with me. I need to find a litter box just like that one!



Well thats funny actually, it isnt a litter box xD Its the bottom of a bird cage rofl I had a bird before I got the buns and he died (  ) so I put the cage to good use lol


----------



## Aushi (Jun 1, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> Awe they look so cute from a distance you should so put on some better photos of just the 2 of them without the cage lol



Thanks! And I knnnnnnooooooooooowwwwwww I really should and I try but they wont stay still! XD Every pic I take is a blurry mess of fur rofl My phone's camera takes like 5 seconds to actually take a picture rofl 

So far this is the best Ive gotten xD

https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...96_10152523608608885_431848154378547075_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...7_10152523608248885_8006616022166076292_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1_10152522434558885_3471190907429932744_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....6_10152522433303885_6319122523303664793_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....4_10152522432833885_1171958232841418571_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....3_10152522434748885_3683099696514914437_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...2_10152523609728885_6274334484051719038_n.jpg


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 1, 2014)

OMG they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aushi (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! ^_^ 

And here's an update on the housing! Added a second floor, still finishing the walls but I got dizzy xD So taking a break, if they jump out it's no problem cuz I'm in the same room as them lol And this room is bunny proofed. I can't wait for them to be 100% peeing in the litter box (which I got a new one! The corner ones) so I can let them free roam in this room <3


----------



## foxhound (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice! Its always fun to be creative. I might want to update my Lilith 's cage now. Thanks !


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 2, 2014)

I would love to have a cage like that but Bailey would climb out so easily so my little bun and escape artist rat are in this


----------



## Aushi (Jun 2, 2014)

Oooh that seems nice! 
I ended up not adding a roof and just putting a blanket over it xD I wanted to be able to access the litter box and water/food bowls easily without having to take a panel away cuz I have no way of making a door yet lol I need to get zip ties but I be so lazzzyyyy


----------



## foxhound (Jun 6, 2014)

Lol just make a panel for the top but don't connect it to the rest of the cage.I might need a blanket when its winter. I love that camp


----------



## foxhound (Jun 6, 2014)

Camo*


----------

